

How Git shows the patriarchal nature of the software industry - secoif
http://geekfeminism.org/2012/09/29/quick-hit-how-git-shows-the-patriarchal-nature-of-the-software-industry/

======
timpattinson
What makes Git different from any other software that does this?

~~~
wmf
Nothing, but git is a prominent example of software that treats history as
immutable.

~~~
TranquilMarmot
Isn't that sort of the point of git, though? To keep immutable records of
progress being made on projects?

~~~
wmf
I think the article tries to raise the question of whether committer names
need to be included in that immutable history or whether git could have done
something else like using opaque committer IDs with a mutable ID-name mapping
table.

